# This is so...<:)



## Viva (Jan 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBk3ynRbtsw

It made me cry a little.  Not tears of joy, nor sadness.  It's just so....beautiful.

I hope you take the time to watch this amazing piece of artwork instead of just commenting for the hell of it.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh God, the animation is so cool!


----------



## Deo (Jan 20, 2011)

Holy shit. I am touched in the cold cockles of my nonexistant heart.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 20, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> Holy shit. I am touched in the cold cockles of my nonexistant heart.


 
I think my brain imploded at the thought of that.

OP, that is indeed gorgeous. How did you come across that?


----------



## Icky (Jan 20, 2011)

Awww...

I was impressed and happy until near the end when the wingarms appeared and I was disappointed again.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh wow that was nicely done.


----------



## Deo (Jan 20, 2011)

I watched it again. I am enamored.


----------



## jeff (Jan 20, 2011)

"i like the wings but i felt they were kind of lacking so i added all these feathers breaking off...and i thought that added a nice little mystical feel to it" sums up how i feel


----------



## Viva (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> I think my brain imploded at the thought of that.
> 
> OP, that is indeed gorgeous. How did you come across that?


 
My doctor actually showed it to me.  I'm conflicted between going for science or art, so he showed me something that is a combination of both.  There's a lot of psychology behind that video, like how the motion of the characters mimics the REMs of sleep.


----------



## jeff (Jan 21, 2011)

Viva said:


> My doctor actually showed it to me.  I'm conflicted between going for science or art, so he showed me something that is a combination of both.  There's a lot of psychology behind that video, like how the motion of the characters mimics the REMs of sleep.


 
what?


----------



## Monster. (Jan 21, 2011)

Viva said:


> My doctor actually showed it to me.  I'm conflicted between going for science or art, so he showed me something that is a combination of both.  There's a lot of psychology behind that video, like how the motion of the characters mimics the REMs of sleep.


 
So do both; I mean, if something like THAT can be produced, there has to be magic to it that you can learn.


----------



## Viva (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> So do both; I mean, if something like THAT can be produced, there has to be magic to it that you can learn.


 
Yeah, but I'm no artist like that :C
Now music therapy, I can get into.



Shartblaster said:


> what?



to college for science or art*. lol


----------



## Monster. (Jan 21, 2011)

Viva said:


> Yeah, but I'm no artist like that :C
> Now music therapy, I can get into.


 
Music is art, so go with that instead.


----------



## jeff (Jan 21, 2011)

Viva said:


> to college for science or art*. lol


 no i meant how does it mimic "rems of sleep"?

also ryan's been an effects animator and storyboarder for like 15 years now so i wouldnt let his technical skill get you down or whatever


----------



## Deo (Jan 21, 2011)

Viva said:


> science or art


 You don't have to choose between the two.
>>Biological Pre-Medical Illustration.<<
Half science and half art.
With one more extra Chem class it qualifies as Pre-Med.
And it's my major so it's automatically awesome.


----------



## Viva (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Music is art, so go with that instead.


 
yeah, but by art I meant animation.  I can't draw to save my life.  XD

I was planning on going for music, but I'd need to do a shit-ton for little payout.  I wanted to combine my love for the piano with science somehow.

But anyway, enough about me.  Ryan Woodward was the guy who did the storyboard for Spiderman, by the way.  FUNFAX


----------



## Monster. (Jan 21, 2011)

Viva said:


> yeah, but by art I meant animation.  I can't draw to save my life.  XD
> 
> I was planning on going for music, but I'd need to do a shit-ton for little payout.  I wanted to combine my love for the piano with science somehow.
> 
> But anyway, enough about me.  Ryan Woodward was the guy who did the storyboard for Spiderman, by the way.  FUNFAX


 
Oh. Well, do as Deo said up there ^ and just go with what her major is. Then you get both.


----------



## Viva (Jan 21, 2011)

Shartblaster said:


> no i meant how does it mimic "rems of sleep"?
> 
> also ryan's been an effects animator and storyboarder for like 15 years now so i wouldnt let his technical skill get you down or whatever



It just does :V
Also, the characters are faceless on purpose.  The subconscious automatically gives them faces, such as a close love.  Chances are people who are in a relationship are more likely to cry.  I'm not, but it still touched me anyway.



Deovacuus said:


> You don't have to choose between the two.
> >>Biological Pre-Medical Illustration.<<
> Half science and half art.
> With one more extra Chem class it qualifies as Pre-Med.
> And it's my major so it's automatically awesome.


 
That's cool :3  I've always wondered how they did that.

I know that there are many ways to combine science with art, now that I think about it, but I'd have trouble picking one. lol


----------



## jeff (Jan 21, 2011)

Viva said:


> It just does :V
> Also, the characters are faceless on purpose.  The subconscious automatically gives them faces, such as a close love.  Chances are people who are in a relationship are more likely to cry.  I'm not, but it still touched me anyway.


 a piano falling down a flight of stairs could mimic rem in fact i think anything could mimic rem since its just your eyes darting around

theyre probably faceless from a more practical standpoint because it takes longer (and is incredibly difficult) to animate additional anatomy when the form and interplay was what he was trying to express; thats also why theres no strong definition on the anatomy


----------



## Viva (Jan 21, 2011)

Shartblaster said:


> a piano falling down a flight of stairs could mimic rem in fact i think anything could mimic rem since its just your eyes darting around
> 
> theyre probably faceless from a more practical standpoint because it takes longer (and is incredibly difficult) to animate additional anatomy when the form and interplay was what he was trying to express; thats also why theres no strong definition on the anatomy


 
Ryan's main idea in creating the animation was to make something simple and beautiful.  And he accomplished it well


----------



## jeff (Jan 21, 2011)

Viva said:


> Ryan's main idea in creating the animation was to make something simple and beautiful.  And he accomplished it well


 
I never said it wasnt technically sound or anything, from a critical standpoint I guess I dont understand where you get all this additional psychological whatever
I think he tried to make something that invokes an emotion and I guess it works for some people, but I dont think there was any special premeditation beyond that

My personal opinion on the overall design is that its inconsequential


----------



## Viva (Jan 21, 2011)

Shartblaster said:


> I never said it wasnt technically sound or anything, from a critical standpoint I guess I dont understand where you get all this additional psychological whatever
> I think he tried to make something that invokes an emotion and I guess it works for some people, but I dont think there was any special premeditation beyond that
> 
> My personal opinion on the overall design is that its inconsequential




*shrugs*.  my doctor's researched the work a lot more than I have, and I'm just repeating what he told me because it seemed plausible.

Your opinion is your opinion.


----------

